# Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"?



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

So I looked everywhere in my manual everything about tires, no dice. Tried the door jams, no dice, tried searching this forum, no dice. So what is the recommended tire pressure for my 2000 Jetta GLS with stock 15" Alloy wheels. Currently its 29psi left 27 psi right and that doesn't seem right lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (mazmac24)*

check gas cap... my guess is around 34psi and 36-38 for rear with full load, but who knows...


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (orionz06)*

Right, i lost the original gas cap lol so i bought a new one, but that sounds about right. Thanks.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (mazmac24)*

Isn't it on the face of the tires?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (Island20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Island20V* »_Isn't it on the face of the tires?









no! pressure on sidewall of tire is max pressure for TIRE for max load. never exceed pressure on side of tire.


_Modified by teutoned at 2:16 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (teutoned)*

Understandable, but I always just leave it about 8-10 psi less than the max load. Some tires actually have the suggested tire pressure on them. Just keep in less pressure in cold tires since as we all know warm air expands.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haha its on the sidewall of the tire. I think on the stock 15" Goodyears it was max 44 PSI.


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

that is the max for the tire, and not always safe for the car... 
on my jetta, i found that running max load pressure (according to VW, not the tire) it handled better for me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (mazmac24)*

I thought the PSi was on the inside of the fuel filler door......we show 28 frt, 26 rear


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? ([email protected])*

old manual confirms, my tire size required greater pressure...

and yes, fuel door, i was half right with gas cap...


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Can't Find recommended Tire Pressure For 2000 Jetta GLS 15"? (orionz06)*

thanks guys, i would get up and look but one its two cold, and two i blew my tranny today and i'm loosing my license on monday so f*ck that, tire pressure is the last thing i'm worried about lol


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haha you blew your tranny? How? And is this tied in with losing your license?


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

I have no idea how I blew the tranny. I had check engine light all day for the first time. Morning it was fine. Afternoon it felt like I hit something, 3 times in one hour. I stopped and took a look, nothing. There was a smell I noticed, and other people too. The third time it happened, dead. Reverse worked. Then like 20 mins later, tried reverse, heard a tin can sound, dead. Tow truck driver lifts it up, blown tranny. Oh and I will be loosing my license because I had a speeding ticket early december and i haven't had my license for 6 months yet so in new york if you get a ticket during your first 6 months, you loose your license for about 6 months. I installed a new grill about 30 mins before it took a ****, I think its jinxed!


----------

